#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Is het toegestaan om je wenkbrauwen te epileren?

## van Bommel

Sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden zijn ook interessant voor anderen, zodat het antwoord dan ook op dit forum komt.

*Vraag:* 
Mag je je wenkbrauwen epileren?

*Antwoord:* 
Er bestaan hele verhandelingen over het gebruik van poeder, crme, maskara, etc. Zelfs redelijk conservatieve geleerden staan dit toe omdat het behoort tot de vrouwelijke schoonheid. Zoals aan vrouwen zijde en goud is toegestaan en aan mannen niet. Meestal wordt eraan toegevoegd dat vrouwen zich alleen voor hun eigen man mogen opmaken.
Een belangrijke reden om het epileren van wenkbrauwen te verbieden was omdat het een gewoonte was van prostituees en dat vrouwen zich niet mooi moesten maken voor andere mannen. Waarop al meteen de vraag volgde: en als zij het alleen voor haar eigen man doet? Op dit moment doet de gemiddelde deugdzame huisvrouw dingen met haar uiterlijk waarvan de prostituee van veertien eeuwen geleden niet zou hebben durven dromen. 
Maar zelfs wanneer we naar een over dit onderwerp veel geciteerde overlevering bekijken: Iemand kan in een nadelige positie komen vanwege invaliditeit of een lichamelijk gebrek waardoor hij of zij eenieders aandacht trekt en lichamelijk en psychisch moet lijden. In zon geval mag men indien mogelijk dit gebrek verhelpen om zodoende de vernedering die hem of haar het leven moeilijk maakt, op te heffen. Allah, de Genadevolle, wil het ons niet moeilijk maken.

Eigentijdse geleerden en muftis zijn niet blind voor dit soort problemen en neigen tot veel milder uitspraken dan de geleerden uit vroeger eeuwen met hun rigide irrele opinies. Ten eerste wordt onderscheid gemaakt tussen gerfde lichamelijke eigenschappen en lichamelijke gebreken vanwege een verkeersongeluk o.i.d. Ten tweede bestaat er onderscheid tussen ijdele overwegingen of, zoals hierboven genoemd, lijden onder je uiterlijk.
Een van de metgezellen van de profeet, die Arfadja heette, verloor zijn neus in een veldslag. Hij maakte daarna gebruik van een zilveren neus. Dit begon te stinken en het werd een genante vertoning, waarop de profeet hem zei hem te vervangen door een gouden neus. Door middel van vergelijking daarmee is vervolgens vastgesteld dat moslims zich van hinderlijke of onaangename verschijnselen aan hun gezicht of lichaam mogen ontdoen, zolang de schepping van Allah in algemene zin zijn originele vorm behoudt. 

Abdulwahid van Bommel

----------


## kultoom

Het is zo toch nog geen antwoord? Het is toch verboden om wenkbrauwen te epileren? Staat er in de qoran geen aya over dat onderwerp?

----------


## Oem_Juwayria

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Het is zo toch nog geen antwoord? Het is toch verboden om wenkbrauwen te epileren? Staat er in de qoran geen aya over dat onderwerp?*


Assalaam ou 3leikoum wfa rahmatuhallahi wa barakatuh

Over het epileren van wenkbrauwen zegt de profeet in een hadith die overgeleverd door Abdoullah (moge Allah's tevredenheid met hem zijn) :"Allah vervloekt vrouwen die zich laten tatoeren, vrouwen die tatoeages bij anderen aanbrengen, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen epileren, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen bij anderen epileren en vrouwen die hun tanden vijlen om hun schoonheid te vergroten en daarmee Allah's schepping veranderen..." (Moesliem 3966). 

wa salaam ou 3leiikoum

Oem juwayria

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Oem_Juwayria_ 
> *Assalaam ou 3leikoum wfa rahmatuhallahi wa barakatuh
> 
> Over het epileren van wenkbrauwen zegt de profeet in een hadith die overgeleverd door Abdoullah (moge Allah's tevredenheid met hem zijn) :"Allah vervloekt vrouwen die zich laten tatoeren, vrouwen die tatoeages bij anderen aanbrengen, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen epileren, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen bij anderen epileren en vrouwen die hun tanden vijlen om hun schoonheid te vergroten en daarmee Allah's schepping veranderen..." (Moesliem 3966). 
> 
> wa salaam ou 3leiikoum
> 
> Oem juwayria*


 assalam alaikoom zuster,dat dacht ik dus ook.Wou alleen mijn directe mening niet geven omdat ik geen bewijs had.

----------


## koeraicha

Asalaam Aleikoem,

Het epileren van wenkbrauwen is een trend die al in de tijd van Profeet Mohammed(asw) aan de gang was. Door niet gelovige vrouwen weliswaar. Sterker nog, de trend is in gang gezet door prostituees.
Wat mr.Bommel uitlegt klopt niet. Ik maak uit zn uitleg uit dat de soennah regels van de Profeet dus alleen in een bepaald tijdperk gelden? En dus nu niet meer gelden?
Dit is volgens mij onzin, omdat de regels juist nog steeds zo aktueel zijn en zelfs nu is erger om je wenkbrauwen te epileren.
Tegenwoordig zie je van die ongelovige vrouwen, Wallah de lharaam druipt er vanaf, die hun hele wenkbrauwharen verwijderen om vervolgens in "vorm"te tekenen met potlood!
Het is triest dat sommige moslima s dit gedrag kopieren ook al is het maar op een zekere hoogte(bijvoorbeeld maar een paar haren verwijderen!).
HEt is nog triester dat door zulke argumenten als die Bommel voorgelegt worden mensen denken dat het dan niet haraam is!
Die hadieth over die neus is toch niet te vergelijken??In tegenstelling tot die verminkte neus is de natuurlijke vorm van door GOd gegeven wenkbrauwen helemaal niet misvormd!
De trend laat ons denken dat het verkeerd is als je je wenkbrauwen in nature vorm houd!

Tuurlijk zijn er mensen die door een abnormale situatie, bijvooorbeeld overbeharing, een niet gemiddelde vorm van wenkbrauwen hebben.
Deze mensen zouden eventueel wel wat haar mogen verwijderen om zo een stel behoorlijke wenkbrauwen te hebben.

----------


## [email protected]@

Epileren van wenkbrauwen
Wat zijn de regelingen omtrent het epileren van o.a. de wenkbrauwen. 
Assalamu-'Alaikum,

Het epileren van de wenkbrauwen buiten proporties, zoals tegenwoordig de gewoonte is in het modebeeld (dus streepje haar, met allerlei accenten om bepaalde effect te creeren) is absoluut verboden. 

Allah (swt) vervloekt de vrouwen die hun wenkbrauwen aanpassen of anderen vragen het te doen. (bukhari & muslim)

Wel is het toegestaan de wenbrauwen naar normale proporties, zoals ze van nature behoren te zijn, te epileren. Zoals bijvoorbeeld tussen de beide wenkbrauwen in als ze naar elkaar toegegroeid zijn, of aan de randen als ze borstelig eruit zien. Dit is een positie die o.a. door ibn 'Abidin as-Shami wordt aangehouden. Ook de Fatawa al-Hindiyya houdt deze mening erop na.

Verder is het ook toegestaan haren op de kin of op de bovenlip te epileren.

Bron:http://www.derwish.nl/qa.php?qid=1081377802

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Ik ben het met het schuingedruikte deel zeker niet eens. 

_Door middel van vergelijking daarmee is vervolgens vastgesteld dat moslims zich van hinderlijke of onaangename verschijnselen aan hun gezicht of lichaam mogen ontdoen, zolang de schepping van Allah in algemene zin zijn originele vorm behoudt. _  

want: 

Narrated 'Aisha

An Ansari woman gave her daughter in marriage and the hair of the latter started falling out. The Ansari women came to the Prophet and mentioned that to him and said, "Her (my daughter's) husband suggested that I should let her wear false hair." The Prophet said, *"No, (don't do that) for Allah sends His curses upon such ladies who lengthen their hair artificially* ."

Narrated Asma

(the daughter of Abu' Bakr) A woman came to Allah's Apostle and said, "I married my daughter to someone, *but she became sick and all her hair fell out, and (because of that) her husband does not like her. May I let her use false hair?" On that the Prophet cursed such alady as artificially lengthening (her or someone else's) hair or gother hair lengthened artificially* .


Voor wat betreft het epileren van wenkbrauwen de bijdragen van mijn voorgangers lijken mij duidelijk. [ 

"Allah vervloekt vrouwen die zich laten tatoeren, vrouwen die tatoeages bij anderen aanbrengen, *vrouwen die wenkbrauwen epileren, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen bij anderen epileren*  en vrouwen die hun tanden vijlen om hun schoonheid te vergroten en daarmee Allah's schepping veranderen..." (Moesliem 3966). 

Narrated 'Abdullah

Allah has cursed those women who practise tattooing and those who get themselves tattooed, and those who remove their face hairs, and those who create a space between their teeth artificially to look beautiful, and such women as change the features created by Allah. Whythen should I not curse those whom the Prophet has cursed? And that is in Allah's Book. i.e. His Saying: 'And what the Apostle gives you take it and what he forbids you abstain (from it).' (59.7)

_Een belangrijke reden om het epileren van wenkbrauwen te verbieden was omdat het een gewoonte was van prostituees en dat vrouwen zich niet mooi moesten maken voor andere mannen. Waarop al meteen de vraag volgde: en als zij het alleen voor haar eigen man doet?_  EEN BRON AUB! 


_Eigentijdse geleerden en muftis zijn niet blind voor dit soort problemen en neigen tot veel milder uitspraken dan de geleerden uit vroeger eeuwen met hun rigide irrele opinies._ 

HEB IK GEEN BOODSCHAP AAN EIGENTIJDSE GELEERDEN ALS ZE ZICH NERGENS OP BASEREN en zeker niet gezien de hadieth over het valse haar na haaruitval door ZIEKTE (als dat geen lijden is onder je uiterlijk is?). Bovendien is sectevorming en zich afsplitsen van wat de Profeet (vzmh) heeft gezegd een zonde (meen ik). 

Ik wil u verder bijna SMEKEN om uw verhalen eens te gaan ONDERBOUWEN met Hadieth en Koran..

Salamoen alaika
 


QUOTE]_Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
*Sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden zijn ook interessant voor anderen, zodat het antwoord dan ook op dit forum komt.

Vraag: 
Mag je je wenkbrauwen epileren?

Antwoord: 
Er bestaan hele verhandelingen over het gebruik van poeder, crme, maskara, etc. Zelfs redelijk conservatieve geleerden staan dit toe omdat het behoort tot de vrouwelijke schoonheid. Zoals aan vrouwen zijde en goud is toegestaan en aan mannen niet. Meestal wordt eraan toegevoegd dat vrouwen zich alleen voor hun eigen man mogen opmaken.
Een belangrijke reden om het epileren van wenkbrauwen te verbieden was omdat het een gewoonte was van prostituees en dat vrouwen zich niet mooi moesten maken voor andere mannen. Waarop al meteen de vraag volgde: en als zij het alleen voor haar eigen man doet? Op dit moment doet de gemiddelde deugdzame huisvrouw dingen met haar uiterlijk waarvan de prostituee van veertien eeuwen geleden niet zou hebben durven dromen. 
Maar zelfs wanneer we naar een over dit onderwerp veel geciteerde overlevering bekijken: Iemand kan in een nadelige positie komen vanwege invaliditeit of een lichamelijk gebrek waardoor hij of zij eenieders aandacht trekt en lichamelijk en psychisch moet lijden. In zon geval mag men indien mogelijk dit gebrek verhelpen om zodoende de vernedering die hem of haar het leven moeilijk maakt, op te heffen. Allah, de Genadevolle, wil het ons niet moeilijk maken.

Eigentijdse geleerden en muftis zijn niet blind voor dit soort problemen en neigen tot veel milder uitspraken dan de geleerden uit vroeger eeuwen met hun rigide irrele opinies. Ten eerste wordt onderscheid gemaakt tussen gerfde lichamelijke eigenschappen en lichamelijke gebreken vanwege een verkeersongeluk o.i.d. Ten tweede bestaat er onderscheid tussen ijdele overwegingen of, zoals hierboven genoemd, lijden onder je uiterlijk.
Een van de metgezellen van de profeet, die Arfadja heette, verloor zijn neus in een veldslag. Hij maakte daarna gebruik van een zilveren neus. Dit begon te stinken en het werd een genante vertoning, waarop de profeet hem zei hem te vervangen door een gouden neus. Door middel van vergelijking daarmee is vervolgens vastgesteld dat moslims zich van hinderlijke of onaangename verschijnselen aan hun gezicht of lichaam mogen ontdoen, zolang de schepping van Allah in algemene zin zijn originele vorm behoudt.  
Abdulwahid van Bommel* [/QUOTE]

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door koeraicha_ 
> *Asalaam Aleikoem,
> 
> Het epileren van wenkbrauwen is een trend die al in de tijd van Profeet Mohammed(asw) aan de gang was. Door niet gelovige vrouwen weliswaar. Sterker nog, de trend is in gang gezet door prostituees.
> Wat mr.Bommel uitlegt klopt niet. Ik maak uit zn uitleg uit dat de soennah regels van de Profeet dus alleen in een bepaald tijdperk gelden? En dus nu niet meer gelden?
> Dit is volgens mij onzin, omdat de regels juist nog steeds zo aktueel zijn en zelfs nu is erger om je wenkbrauwen te epileren.
> Tegenwoordig zie je van die ongelovige vrouwen, Wallah de lharaam druipt er vanaf, die hun hele wenkbrauwharen verwijderen om vervolgens in "vorm"te tekenen met potlood!
> Het is triest dat sommige moslima s dit gedrag kopieren ook al is het maar op een zekere hoogte(bijvoorbeeld maar een paar haren verwijderen!).
> HEt is nog triester dat door zulke argumenten als die Bommel voorgelegt worden mensen denken dat het dan niet haraam is!
> ...



Ik epileer mijn wenkbrauwen ook. Ik vind helemaal niet dat ik aanstoot geef, integendeel, ik wordt vaak als heel conservatief bestempeld en dat zonder hoofddoek. Dus zo opvallend is mijn epilatie niet.

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Oem_Juwayria_ 
> *Assalaam ou 3leikoum wfa rahmatuhallahi wa barakatuh
> 
> Over het epileren van wenkbrauwen zegt de profeet in een hadith die overgeleverd door Abdoullah (moge Allah's tevredenheid met hem zijn) :"Allah vervloekt vrouwen die zich laten tatoeren, vrouwen die tatoeages bij anderen aanbrengen, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen epileren, vrouwen die wenkbrauwen bij anderen epileren en vrouwen die hun tanden vijlen om hun schoonheid te vergroten en daarmee Allah's schepping veranderen..." (Moesliem 3966). 
> 
> wa salaam ou 3leiikoum
> 
> Oem juwayria*


Ik vind dit grote onzin... Mijn moeder, oma, haar moeder en oma, mijn tantes zijn geweldige vrouwen en goede moslims al dragen ze meerdere tatoages.

Ik denk adat allah straft voor slechte daden. Een rondje rijden in de auto, tatoage of wenkbrauwen epileren is geen misdaad en je beschadigt niemand ermee.

Ik dacht dat het haram was voor vrouwen om zomaar in het openbaar met wilde vreemde mannen (zoals ik) te zitten praten? Is er geen hadith erover? Serieuze vraag? En wat over internet?

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Ik vind dit grote onzin... Mijn moeder, oma, haar moeder en oma, mijn tantes zijn geweldige vrouwen en goede moslims al dragen ze meerdere tatoages.
> 
> Ik denk adat allah straft voor slechte daden. Een rondje rijden in de auto, tatoage of wenkbrauwen epileren is geen misdaad en je beschadigt niemand ermee.
> 
> Ik dacht dat het haram was voor vrouwen om zomaar in het openbaar met wilde vreemde mannen (zoals ik) te zitten praten? Is er geen hadith erover? Serieuze vraag? En wat over internet?*


Daar gaat deze stelling toch helemaal niet over? komt er weer eens iemand van het onderwerp afdrijven....Dat je moeder,oma ,enz ttatoeages hadden wil nog niet zeggen dat het toegestaan is.Zulke dingen worden vaak gedaan uit onwetendheid.Allah straft voor slechte daden.Daarom heeft HIJ hierover zijn woord gegeven.Lees de tekst vam Oem Juwayria,het is toch duidelijk?

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Daar gaat deze stelling toch helemaal niet over? komt er weer eens iemand van het onderwerp afdrijven....Dat je moeder,oma ,enz ttatoeages hadden wil nog niet zeggen dat het toegestaan is.Zulke dingen worden vaak gedaan uit onwetendheid.Allah straft voor slechte daden.Daarom heeft HIJ hierover zijn woord gegeven.Lees de tekst vam Oem Juwayria,het is toch duidelijk?*


Er zijn beter teksten die ik graag lees. Aan dit soort onzin dat geen invloed heeft op je moslim zijn besteed ik geen tijd.

Er zijn belangrijke dingen in het leven, maar ik merk steeds dat moslims zich bezig houden met dit soort onzin en belangrijke dingen vergeten.

Je moet de teksten niet letterlijk gaan opvatten, die zijn geschreven 1400 jaar geleden. Van bommel beweert iets anders, wie heeft gelijk? 

Nog maals een tatoage maakt geen slechte moslim van je, je daden bepalen de mate van je islam.

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Er zijn beter teksten die ik graag lees. Aan dit soort onzin dat geen invloed heeft op je moslim zijn besteed ik geen tijd.
> 
> Er zijn belangrijke dingen in het leven, maar ik merk steeds dat moslims zich bezig houden met dit soort onzin en belangrijke dingen vergeten.
> 
> Je moet de teksten niet letterlijk gaan opvatten, die zijn geschreven 1400 jaar geleden. Van bommel beweert iets anders, wie heeft gelijk? 
> 
> Nog maals een tatoage maakt geen slechte moslim van je, je daden bepalen de mate van je islam.*


Of dat tatoeages een slecht mens van je maken staat toch geschreven?

Allah vervloekt die vrouwen...
Is dat moeilijk te begrijpen? De teksten moeten wel degelijk zo worden opgevat.Wou je ze gaan veranderen omdat jouw kennissen of familie kring toevallig tatoeages heeft?Dat het onzin is mogen jouw woorden zijn.Wat heb je op deze discussie te zoeken als je het onzin vind?Je daden bepalen of je goede moslim bent.Het plaatsen van een tatoeage is een daad,dus je geeft zelf het antwoord al.

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Of dat tatoeages een slecht mens van je maken staat toch geschreven?
> 
> Allah vervloekt die vrouwen...
> Is dat moeilijk te begrijpen? De teksten moeten wel degelijk zo worden opgevat.Wou je ze gaan veranderen omdat jouw kennissen of familie kring toevallig tatoeages heeft?Dat het onzin is mogen jouw woorden zijn.Wat heb je op deze discussie te zoeken als je het onzin vind?Je daden bepalen of je goede moslim bent.Het plaatsen van een tatoeage is een daad,dus je geeft zelf het antwoord al.*


Het plaatsen van een toatage is een daad waarmee je niemand kwaad doet en benadeeld. Het is een passieve daad die geen enkel invloed heeft op de mate van je geloof. Dat mijn moeder het woord overgave in (tifinagh = amazigh schrift), op haar voorhoofd heeft getatoerd en het amazigh letter Z op haar kin, verandert niets aan haar mate van geloof.

De daden waarvoor je beoordeelt wordt, zijn die betrekkeing hebben op anderenzowel de goede dagen (helpen van armen bijvoorbeeld) of slechte daden (stelen bijvoorbeeld).

Waarom is een tatoage verboden?? Die tekst van jou zegt wel dat je vervloekt wordt, maar er staat niet bij waarom!! Ik zou graag een verklaring van je willen hebben.

P.s. Ik bepaal waar ik al dan niet reageer en op onzin moet je reageren. in de hoop dat je de achterlijkheid een beetje....

Graag antwoord op mijn laatste vraag...

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Het plaatsen van een toatage is een daad waarmee je niemand kwaad doet en benadeeld. Het is een passieve daad die geen enkel invloed heeft op de mate van je geloof. Dat mijn moeder het woord overgave in (tifinagh = amazigh schrift), op haar voorhoofd heeft getatoerd en het amazigh letter Z op haar kin, verandert niets aan haar mate van geloof.
> 
> De daden waarvoor je beoordeelt wordt, zijn die betrekkeing hebben op anderenzowel de goede dagen (helpen van armen bijvoorbeeld) of slechte daden (stelen bijvoorbeeld).
> 
> Waarom is een tatoage verboden?? Die tekst van jou zegt wel dat je vervloekt wordt, maar er staat niet bij waarom!! Ik zou graag een verklaring van je willen hebben.
> 
> P.s. Ik bepaal waar ik al dan niet reageer en op onzin moet je reageren. in de hoop dat je de achterlijkheid een beetje....
> 
> ...

----------


## Paul Zwaga

Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Allah zich druk maakt over epileringen en tatoeages. Vallen dit soort kwesties niet in het niet bij de werkelijke problemen waarmee we op deze wereld te kampen hebben? Armoede, honger, haat tussen de volkeren der aarde, oorlog, verdeeldheid, enz.
Je kunt je energie en aandacht volgens mij beter richten op de hulp aan onze minder bedeelde broeders en zusters op deze aarde in plaats van je bezig te houden met deze futiliteiten.
Zelf ben ik geen moslim, maar ik hoop dat Allah er ook zo over denkt.

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Dat ze vervloekt worden zijn de woorden vann Allah swt niet van mij*


Ik neem aan dat er een verklaring is voor iets dat verboden wordt. Je mag geen alcohol drinken omdat het schadelijk is voor de lichaam en geest (al zijn tegenwoordig onderzoeken die juist alcohol als versterker van de geest bestemplen). Maar goed in een dronken bui kan je mensne lastig vallen en rare dingen doen.

Maar waarom wordt iemand vervloekt als ie een tatoage heeft?

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Paul Zwaga_ 
> *Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Allah zich druk maakt over epileringen en tatoeages. Vallen dit soort kwesties niet in het niet bij de werkelijke problemen waarmee we op deze wereld te kampen hebben? Armoede, honger, haat tussen de volkeren der aarde, oorlog, verdeeldheid, enz.
> Je kunt je energie en aandacht volgens mij beter richten op de hulp aan onze minder bedeelde broeders en zusters op deze aarde in plaats van je bezig te houden met deze futiliteiten.
> Zelf ben ik geen moslim, maar ik hoop dat Allah er ook zo over denkt.*


Ik bven het volledig met je eens. Bovendien zou ik bijna zeggen dat je een beter moslim bent dan vele achetrlijke moslims hier...

De prfeet vroeg een keertje aan iemand die hij dag en nacht troef in de moskee; Heb jij kinderen? De man antwoordde: Ja. De profeet vroeg hem wie voor ze zorgt aangezien hij altijd in de moskee zit. De man antwoordde: Mijn broer. De profeet zei: Ik heb hem hier nooit gezien, maar hij is een beter moslim dan jij.

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Ik bven het volledig met je eens. Bovendien zou ik bijna zeggen dat je een beter moslim bent dan vele achetrlijke moslims hier...
> 
> Ben je het met hem eens? ga gauw tatoeage zetten dan...Achterlijke moslims? Dat zijn juist degene die het woord van Allah swt volledig negeren.je bent zeker ook moslim in je hart? OF volledig geintegreerd? Het ging erom of wenkbrauwen epileren haraam is,je bent te achterlijk om op de juiste stelling te reageren.Een goed moslim leeft volgens de woorden van swt.De een minder dan de ander.Maar hoeft de woorden van Allah swt niet te verdraaien.Ieder doet gewoon waar hij zijn in heeft,mij een zorg.Maar niet de islam gaan veranderen naar je eigen behoefte.
> 
> De prfeet vroeg een keertje aan iemand die hij dag en nacht troef in de moskee; Heb jij kinderen? De man antwoordde: Ja. De profeet vroeg hem wie voor ze zorgt aangezien hij altijd in de moskee zit. De man antwoordde: Mijn broer. De profeet zei: Ik heb hem hier nooit gezien, maar hij is een beter moslim dan jij.*

----------


## Afrux

> *Geplaatst door kultoom*


Nog een keertje beste keltoum, want ik heb geen zin in je polimiek.

Jij besteedt zoveel aandacht aan iets onnuttigs, want een tatoage maakt in mijn ogen geen slechte moslim. Wij moeten ons bezig houden met belangrijke zaken. Kijk om je heen naar de situatie waarin de moslims zich bevinden. Erger kan niet. Wij kunnen het ons niet voororloven om aan dit soort onzin tijd te besteden. Wij moeten de echte problematiek aanpakken. 

Jij maakt van een taotoage zo een issue, dat het bijna lijkt of de islam van een tatoage hangt. Jij degradeert de islam op deze manier. Je kunt het beter hebebn over belangrijke en al die mooie dingen die de islam zegt.

Ik stel de vraag nog een keertje en ik zeg erbij dat mensne niet allemaal KOEIEN zijn. Als je iets verbiedt moet je het uitleggen. Anders is het niet overtuigend. Ik twijfel er niet dat het de woorden van GOD zijn. Maar je moet het in de context van die tijd plaatsen. Geen me een verklaring dan, waarom ontweek je het steeds? dat is erg zwak van je om iets te beweren terwijl je niet weet waarom. Dat is in mijn ogen achterlijk (sorry voor het woord).

Ik zal je een voorbeedl:
In een hadith sahih raad de profeet een man drie keer om niet te trouwen met een vrouw die geen kinderen kan baren. Want volgens de profeet moest de man met een andere vrouw trouwen. (ik zal de exacte tekst binnekort hier plaatsen).

Ik vind het zelf discriminatie tegen vrouwen die geen kinderen kunnen baren. Of mag ik het niet zeggen?

Maar als ik het in de context van die plaats, dan denk ik dat de islam aan het begin stond en dus juist zoveel kinderen moesten geboren worden om de boel te versterken voor de legers die later groot gebieden hebben veroverd (al dan niet met het moorden, verkrachtingen en bestelingen.. de geschiedenis liegt hier niet om. Het is gewoon zo, ik kan hier gaan beweren dat het allemaal hemel op aarde was, maar helaas is de werkelijkheid anders, lees Ibn Khaldoun. (een van de grootste islamitische wetenschappers die islam heeft voortgebracht).

Een ander voorbeeld is het verbod van vrouwen in Saudi Arabia om te rijden. Niemand kan me verklaren waarom? jij misschien.

geen dus antwoord op mijn vraag waarom een tatoage niet mag en een dus een slechte moslim van je maakt en daardoor vervloekt wordt??? Overtuig me...

----------


## Afrux

By the way en voor de duidelijkheid:
Als ik zeg achterlijke moslims dan bedoel ik niet dat de islam achterlijk is, maar sommige die zich de islam toeeigenen en dat beargumenteren met achterlijke theorien.

Het geldt net zo voor het jodendom en christendom, er zijn ook achterlijke christenen en achterlijke joden of welke geloof of ideologie dan ook.

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Nog een keertje beste keltoum, want ik heb geen zin in je polimiek.
> 
> Jij besteedt zoveel aandacht aan iets onnuttigs, want een tatoage maakt in mijn ogen geen slechte moslim. Wij moeten ons bezig houden met belangrijke zaken. Kijk om je heen naar de situatie waarin de moslims zich bevinden. Erger kan niet. Wij kunnen het ons niet voororloven om aan dit soort onzin tijd te besteden. Wij moeten de echte problematiek aanpakken. 
> 
> Jij maakt van een taotoage zo een issue, dat het bijna lijkt of de islam van een tatoage hangt. Jij degradeert de islam op deze manier. Je kunt het beter hebebn over belangrijke en al die mooie dingen die de islam zegt.
> 
> Ik stel de vraag nog een keertje en ik zeg erbij dat mensne niet allemaal KOEIEN zijn. Als je iets verbiedt moet je het uitleggen. Anders is het niet overtuigend. Ik twijfel er niet dat het de woorden van GOD zijn. Maar je moet het in de context van die tijd plaatsen. Geen me een verklaring dan, waarom ontweek je het steeds? dat is erg zwak van je om iets te beweren terwijl je niet weet waarom. Dat is in mijn ogen achterlijk (sorry voor het woord).
> 
> ...


Dus je vind mijn mening achterlijk? Is niet wederijds broeder.Allah swt vervloekte de vrouwen omdat het destijds door prostituees gedaan werd.Als je het verhaal van oem juwayria had gelezen was het misschien duidelijk geweest.IK degradeer de islam op geen enkele wijze,je kent me niet dus kun je geen oordeeel geven.Maar wordt hedendaags door vele mensen uitgeoefend.En hebben we geen tijd om onze tijd aan dit soort onzin te besteden? Alles wat te maken heeft met islam is voor mij geen onzin.Je kunt het draaien zoals je wilt,haraam is haraam.Er zijn zoveel mensen die dingen doen die Allah swt verboden heeft,maar het toegeven en zeggen dat ze inchallah de juiste weg zullen gaan volgen.Maar je hebt ook mensen die alles doen wat Allah swt verboden heeft en dan snel zeggen dat het hgelemaal niet haraam is.Dat is voor mij het grote verschil tussen die twee groepen.Ik doe zelf ook niet alles perfect.Maar ik zou nooit de woorden van Allah swt veranderen.Dat je mensen vergelijkt met koeien zegt genoeg over jou.

Wat betreft saudi arabie,vrouwen mogen daar geen auto rijden.Wat als een vrouw met haar auto met pech komt te staan? En ze is alleen? Dan zal een man haar moeten helpen.Het is om de vrouw te beschermen.

Je voorbeeld van die hadith heeft helemaal niks met dit onderwerp te maken.Het ging erom of epileren haraam is,kom jij met het bewijs dat het toegestaan is? Besef je wel wat het betekent;ALLAH "VERVLOEKT"DE VROUWEN....Ik zou hard wegrennen van datgene......Maar dat bepaald ieder voor zichelf

----------


## Ins

> quote: 
> Geplaatst door Afrux 
> Nog een keertje beste keltoum, want ik heb geen zin in je polimiek.
> 
> Jij besteedt zoveel aandacht aan iets onnuttigs, want een tatoage maakt in mijn ogen geen slechte moslim. Wij moeten ons bezig houden met belangrijke zaken. Kijk om je heen naar de situatie waarin de moslims zich bevinden. Erger kan niet. Wij kunnen het ons niet voororloven om aan dit soort onzin tijd te besteden. Wij moeten de echte problematiek aanpakken. 
> 
> Jij maakt van een taotoage zo een issue, dat het bijna lijkt of de islam van een tatoage hangt. Jij degradeert de islam op deze manier. Je kunt het beter hebebn over belangrijke en al die mooie dingen die de islam zegt.
> 
> Ik stel de vraag nog een keertje en ik zeg erbij dat mensne niet allemaal KOEIEN zijn. Als je iets verbiedt moet je het uitleggen. Anders is het niet overtuigend. Ik twijfel er niet dat het de woorden van GOD zijn. Maar je moet het in de context van die tijd plaatsen. Geen me een verklaring dan, waarom ontweek je het steeds? dat is erg zwak van je om iets te beweren terwijl je niet weet waarom. Dat is in mijn ogen achterlijk (sorry voor het woord).
> ...


Ik snap niet waarom mensen hier zo druk over doen. Voor mij kan een tatoeage niet om de volgende reden: Ik geloof dat Allah ons dit lichaam in bruikleen heeft gegeven. We gaan met dit lichaam door ons hele leven en worden ook verplicht het regelmatig te onderhouden, zie wudu, ghusl, tandverzorging, etc. Ons lichaam heeft het recht dat wij haar verzorgen en als je de ene hand drie keer wast dan heeft ook de andere hand recht op drie keer. Ik weet niet of je dit weet, maar elk lichaamsdeel zal tegen je ziel getuigen op de Dag des Oordeels, zij worden dus als het ware individuele wezens. 

In dit opzicht, namelijk dat je het lichaam in leen krijgt en dat je het bij je dood weer afstaat omdat de ziel uit je lichaam genomen wordt en het lichaam tegen of misschien net voor je getuigt, vind ik het verkeerd om dergelijke verminkingen (dat vind ik van tatoeages) aan te brengen alsook plastische chirurgie. Borstvergrotingen, neuscorrecties,...Plastische chirurgie als een gevolg van een ongeluk, voorbeeld brand of auto-ongeluk kan misschien nog wel, maar eerstvernoemden zeker niet. Hoe ga je dat dan uitleggen dan aan Allah: Ja, sorry hoor, maar die borsten die je me gegeven hebt trokken echt op niets. Ik heb aldus besloten om zelf het heft in handen te nemen...?

Waarom kan een tatoeage niet? Omdat ik vind dat je je lichaam teruggeeft zoals je het gekregen hebt, ongeschonden, wel in iets groter formaat, maar ongeschonden, tenzij ongewild, zoals bij ongelukken.






> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Dus je vind mijn mening achterlijk? Is niet wederijds broeder.Allah swt vervloekte de vrouwen omdat het destijds door prostituees gedaan werd.Als je het verhaal van oem juwayria had gelezen was het misschien duidelijk geweest.IK degradeer de islam op geen enkele wijze,je kent me niet dus kun je geen oordeeel geven.Maar wordt hedendaags door vele mensen uitgeoefend.En hebben we geen tijd om onze tijd aan dit soort onzin te besteden? Alles wat te maken heeft met islam is voor mij geen onzin.Je kunt het draaien zoals je wilt,haraam is haraam.Er zijn zoveel mensen die dingen doen die Allah swt verboden heeft,maar het toegeven en zeggen dat ze inchallah de juiste weg zullen gaan volgen.Maar je hebt ook mensen die alles doen wat Allah swt verboden heeft en dan snel zeggen dat het hgelemaal niet haraam is.Dat is voor mij het grote verschil tussen die twee groepen.Ik doe zelf ook niet alles perfect.Maar ik zou nooit de woorden van Allah swt veranderen.Dat je mensen vergelijkt met koeien zegt genoeg over jou.
> 
> Wat betreft saudi arabie,vrouwen mogen daar geen auto rijden.Wat als een vrouw met haar auto met pech komt te staan? En ze is alleen? Dan zal een man haar moeten helpen.Het is om de vrouw te beschermen.
> 
> Je voorbeeld van die hadith heeft helemaal niks met dit onderwerp te maken.Het ging erom of epileren haraam is,kom jij met het bewijs dat het toegestaan is? Besef je wel wat het betekent;ALLAH "VERVLOEKT"DE VROUWEN....Ik zou hard wegrennen van datgene......Maar dat bepaald ieder voor zichelf*



Alles wat met islam te maken heeft is inderdaad belangrijk. Maar je moet ook een hirarchie kunnen aanbrengen, je kan niet alles tegelijk of even intensief doen. Daarom komen belangrijkere dingen eerst. En belangrijk is wat je nu rondom je heen ziet...Dit betekent niet dat de andere dingen niet meer in acht genomen moeten worden, maar wel dat die andere dingen op een tweede plaats komen.


Dat vrouwen niet zouden mogen rijden voor hun eigen bescherming omdat ze dan misschien in autopanne komen te staan, is niet zo overtuigend. Wat doe je met een man die niets van auto's weet en midden in het niets in panne valt? 

Wat ik nog opmerkelijker vind, gezien de strenge scheidingswetten is dat die vrouw dus enerzijds niet zelf mag rijden, maar wel met een wildvreemde ingehuurde chauffeur (mannelijk) mijlen rond mag rijden...???...alleen, samen in de auto. Zei er niet iemand: Waar man en vrouw alleen zijn, daar is de duivel de derde?

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Ik snap niet waarom mensen hier zo druk over doen. Voor mij kan een tatoeage niet om de volgende reden: Ik geloof dat Allah ons dit lichaam in bruikleen heeft gegeven. We gaan met dit lichaam door ons hele leven en worden ook verplicht het regelmatig te onderhouden, zie wudu, ghusl, tandverzorging, etc. Ons lichaam heeft het recht dat wij haar verzorgen en als je de ene hand drie keer wast dan heeft ook de andere hand recht op drie keer. Ik weet niet of je dit weet, maar elk lichaamsdeel zal tegen je ziel getuigen op de Dag des Oordeels, zij worden dus als het ware individuele wezens. 
> 
> In dit opzicht, namelijk dat je het lichaam in leen krijgt en dat je het bij je dood weer afstaat omdat de ziel uit je lichaam genomen wordt en het lichaam tegen of misschien net voor je getuigt, vind ik het verkeerd om dergelijke verminkingen (dat vind ik van tatoeages) aan te brengen alsook plastische chirurgie. Borstvergrotingen, neuscorrecties,...Plastische chirurgie als een gevolg van een ongeluk, voorbeeld brand of auto-ongeluk kan misschien nog wel, maar eerstvernoemden zeker niet. Hoe ga je dat dan uitleggen dan aan Allah: Ja, sorry hoor, maar die borsten die je me gegeven hebt trokken echt op niets. Ik heb aldus besloten om zelf het heft in handen te nemen...?
> 
> Waarom kan een tatoeage niet? Omdat ik vind dat je je lichaam teruggeeft zoals je het gekregen hebt, ongeschonden, wel in iets groter formaat, maar ongeschonden, tenzij ongewild, zoals bij ongelukken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ze mag helemaal niet met een mannelijke chauffeur zijn.Een vrouw en niet mahram vrouw mogen niet in een ruimte alleen zijn.Dus ook niet in een auto

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Ons lichaam heeft het recht dat wij haar verzorgen en als je de ene hand drie keer wast dan heeft ook de andere hand recht op drie keer.*


Keltoum:
Nog maals dat een hoer ooit een tatoage heeft gehad, wil niet zeggen dat alle vrouwen of mannen met een tatoage hoeren zijn. Dus deze verklaring vind ik erg zwak.


De verklaring om het rijbewijs verbod te verdedigen is echt belachelijk. 
Ooh als je pech hebt kom een man langs, hahahha ik kan geen touwtjes aan knopen. Heb jij zelf een rijbewijs? of een vrouw in je familie? Is ze dan ineens een slechte moslim omdat ze rijdt? IJe wordt in saudi arabia en marokko bijvoorbeeld ook door mannen geholpen in het ziekenhuis, bij de dokter, ibij de gemeente, dat moet volgens jouw verklaring dus ook verboden worden. Sterker nog je mad de deur niet uit want je komt mannen tegen. Wat een onzin verklaring. Get a life dame. Wat doe jij hier dan, jij zit hier met wild vreemde mannen te praten, is dat niet haram (volgens jou verklaringen moet het wel).


Ins:
Zo kunnen we doorgaan met dit soort onzin, als ik mijn twee kiezen heb gepoetst, dan hebben mijn twee andere kiezen het recht om twee keer gepoetst te worden. a ralla yemma min yughin iwdhan-a!!! Wat heeft een tatoage met lichaamsverzorging te maken? Of met lichaamsonderhouding. Je hoeft geen moslim te zijn om te wten dat je je lichaam moet verzorgen. Ieder normaal denkend mens zorgt voor zichzelf.


Al met al ik alleminst overtuigd. 


Ik blijf erbij, allah straf voor slechte daden waarmee je andere benadeeld of jezelf. Alcohol is slecht voor je lichaam, dat kan ik dus wel begrijpen. Iemand bestelen is ook slecht. Om twee voorbeelden te noemen.

En allah beloont voor goede daden. Iemand helpen, armen voeden, etc.. Je moet echt iets voor doen. Ik heb het gevoel dat jullie horen bij de groep die zegt ook dat hallo haram is, want je moet assalam zeggen. Je kan wel 100000 salaam zeggen, maar daarmee kom je nergens. Je moet echt wat doen.

Een neef heeft me een advies gevraagd om een tatoage, ik heb het hem afgeraden. Niet omdat ik bang was dat allah hem ging vervloeken. Maar puur om praktische redenen. Vandaag de dag dank hij mij, want anders zou hem toch weggehaald hebben. Maar al had hij een tatoage genomen, dan was het van geen enkel invloed op zijn persoon en daarmee op zijn geloof. Het doet dus er niets toe. Dat geldt ook voor een rijbewijs.


Ik zou graag de mening van de heer (onze geliefde imam) Van Bommel hierover horen?

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *De Islam is inderdaad een godsdienst die roteert, die niet vastgeklampt is aan n ding. Een godsdienst die beweegt en die je elk jaar, elke maand, elke dag, elk uur in een bepaalde context moet zien en beleven. Uiteraard als de tijd en de gebeurtenis daar om vraagt. 
> 
> Dat geldt ook voor de uitleg van de Koran. De meest milde uitleg van de Koran zal er niet voor zorgen dat je een mindere moslim bent dan iemand die een meer conservatievere visie representeert. Je bent slechts een ander mens.
> 
> (Dat wil niet zeggen dat je de regels aangegeven in de Koran moet verkwanselen, maar een navolging van regels kan op verscheidene wijzen. En dat is denk ik de drijfveer van mensen zoals Ramadan.)
> 
> Aanspreekbaar zou het motto kunnen zijn. De profeet Mohammed had in het begin vnl jonge volgelingen. Hij sprak de jongeren aan omdat hij radicale ideeen had die in het licht van die tijd verlichtend waren. Hij was aanspreekbaar in zijn preken. Veel islamitische sprekers vandaag de dag zijn dat niet. Van Bommel zou je inderdaad als vernieuwend kunnen zien en dat geldt ook voor Ramadan.
> 
> In de intervieuws waarin ik Ramadan heb zien spreken was ik vnl gefascineerd vanwege het feit dat hij niet zozeer het gebod/verbod binnen de Islam als criterium nam maar de context/kader als referentiepunt nam.*

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Keltoum:
> Nog maals dat een hoer ooit een tatoage heeft gehad, wil niet zeggen dat alle vrouwen of mannen met een tatoage hoeren zijn. Dus deze verklaring vind ik erg zwak.
> 
> 
> De verklaring om het rijbewijs verbod te verdedigen is echt belachelijk. 
> Ooh als je pech hebt kom een man langs, hahahha ik kan geen touwtjes aan knopen. Heb jij zelf een rijbewijs? of een vrouw in je familie? Is ze dan ineens een slechte moslim omdat ze rijdt? IJe wordt in saudi arabia en marokko bijvoorbeeld ook door mannen geholpen in het ziekenhuis, bij de dokter, ibij de gemeente, dat moet volgens jouw verklaring dus ook verboden worden. Sterker nog je mad de deur niet uit want je komt mannen tegen. Wat een onzin verklaring. Get a life dame. Wat doe jij hier dan, jij zit hier met wild vreemde mannen te praten, is dat niet haram (volgens jou verklaringen moet het wel).
> 
> 
> ...


Ik denk dat je het vershil niet ziet tussen hier autorijden en daar.Hier in nl rijden we op de autoweg,fietsers op het fietspad,voetgangers op voetpad.Denk je dat dat in die landen ook zo is?daar loopt alles door elkaar.Moet een vrouw daar ook aan meedoen en schreeuwen zoals de rest dat ze opzij moeten gaan?Ik heb zelf zeker een rijbewijs.Ik zei dat ik niet bij de groep hoor die denken dat alles perfect is.Mijn mening over tatoeages blijft echter ongewijzigd.Ik vind dat in een ziekenhuis een uitzondering gemaakt moet worden voor ernstige gevallen.Hier in nl is het bijna altijd mogelijk een vrouwelijke arts te krijgen.Zo niet dan leg ik me daarbij neer.Wat betreft straf voor slechte daden,Tatoeage`s blijven een slechte daad.Maar ik ben van mening dat het wel uitmaakt wat voor niyah degene heeft tijdens het plaatsen.vele zijn onwetend wat betreft die dingen.
Wat betreft get a life;Heb alhamdoulleh heel mooi leven,geen probleem mee.
En als je op reactie van je geliefde imam van bommel wacht,kun je wachten tot je een ons weegt.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Keltoum:
> Nog maals dat een hoer ooit een tatoage heeft gehad, wil niet zeggen dat alle vrouwen of mannen met een tatoage hoeren zijn. Dus deze verklaring vind ik erg zwak.
> 
> 
> De verklaring om het rijbewijs verbod te verdedigen is echt belachelijk. 
> Ooh als je pech hebt kom een man langs, hahahha ik kan geen touwtjes aan knopen. Heb jij zelf een rijbewijs? of een vrouw in je familie? Is ze dan ineens een slechte moslim omdat ze rijdt? IJe wordt in saudi arabia en marokko bijvoorbeeld ook door mannen geholpen in het ziekenhuis, bij de dokter, ibij de gemeente, dat moet volgens jouw verklaring dus ook verboden worden. Sterker nog je mad de deur niet uit want je komt mannen tegen. Wat een onzin verklaring. Get a life dame. Wat doe jij hier dan, jij zit hier met wild vreemde mannen te praten, is dat niet haram (volgens jou verklaringen moet het wel).
> 
> 
> ...


Jah, jij lijkt wel onophoudelijk onovertuigbaar...waarom verbaast me dat niet, voor iemand die maar twee van zijn kiezen poetst en de rest laat rotten...Ik heb mijn mening gegeven en daar blijf ik bij. Jij doet wat je wil natuurlijk, maar je mag wel iets vriendelijker wezen tegen mij en tegen de anderen hier, want veel islam straal je op die manier niet uit, al ben je nog zo tatoeage-loos.

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Jah, jij lijkt wel onophoudelijk onovertuigbaar...waarom verbaast me dat niet, voor iemand die maar twee van zijn kiezen poetst en de rest laat rotten...Ik heb mijn mening gegeven en daar blijf ik bij. Jij doet wat je wil natuurlijk, maar je mag wel iets vriendelijker wezen tegen mij en tegen de anderen hier, want veel islam straal je op die manier niet uit, al ben je nog zo tatoeage-loos.*


haha, daar gaan we weer god spelen en oordelen wat islam is en wie moslim is of niet. Ik twijfel er niet aan dat jullie je best doen. Maar hou je bezig met belangrijke dingen. En niet met deze onzin die geen enkel invloed heeft de mate van geloof. Je moet de dingen in de context van plaats en tijd plaatsen. Islam moedigt het aan om je hersenen te gebruiken. Ik zal dan nooit zomaar iemand classiferen als niet moslim omdat hij/zij een tatoage draagt. Dat doe jij wel. Islam houdt meer in dan tandenpoetsen en wenkbrauen epileren.

Je moet echt wat voor doen... Maak je geen zorgen, ik ben een vrij mens en natuurlijk bepaal ik zelf wat ik doe. IK heb 10 jaar lang een vak gehad dat islamitische opvoedkunde heet, 4 uur per week. Ik schat mijn kennis over de islam wel degelijk voldoende. God dank hoef ik met niet bezig te houden met onzin als je rechter voet drie keer wast dat mijn linker voet ook drie keer moet wassen. Ik heb nog nooit iemand zien tellen hoeveel hij zijn lichaamsdelen wast, al geef ik toe dat sommige onderdelen meer aandacht nodig hebben...

----------


## kultoom

Ik denk niet dat het de bedoeling is dat wij gaan oordelen wie wel dan niet moslim is.Dat mensen dingen doen die niet goed zijn wil niet zeggen dat diegene koeffaar is.Wordt door vele vaak gezegd maar dat is niet mijn mening.

Ik ben alhamdoulleh dagelijks bezig met belangrijke dingen,in mijn ogen heel belangrijk zelfs.Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik geen oog meer heb voor de kleine dingen.Die horen even goed bij de islam.
Bij de islam hoort ook op een vriendelijke manier je broeder,zuster,of wie dan ook netjes en pespectvol te woord staan.Ik vind het heel jammer dat dat vaak ver te zoeken is.....  :frons:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *haha, daar gaan we weer god spelen en oordelen wat islam is en wie moslim is of niet. Ik twijfel er niet aan dat jullie je best doen. Maar hou je bezig met belangrijke dingen. En niet met deze onzin die geen enkel invloed heeft de mate van geloof. Je moet de dingen in de context van plaats en tijd plaatsen. Islam moedigt het aan om je hersenen te gebruiken. Ik zal dan nooit zomaar iemand classiferen als niet moslim omdat hij/zij een tatoage draagt. Dat doe jij wel. Islam houdt meer in dan tandenpoetsen en wenkbrauen epileren.
> 
> Je moet echt wat voor doen... Maak je geen zorgen, ik ben een vrij mens en natuurlijk bepaal ik zelf wat ik doe. IK heb 10 jaar lang een vak gehad dat islamitische opvoedkunde heet, 4 uur per week. Ik schat mijn kennis over de islam wel degelijk voldoende. God dank hoef ik met niet bezig te houden met onzin als je rechter voet drie keer wast dat mijn linker voet ook drie keer moet wassen. Ik heb nog nooit iemand zien tellen hoeveel hij zijn lichaamsdelen wast, al geef ik toe dat sommige onderdelen meer aandacht nodig hebben...*


Ik heb nooit gezegd dat jij geen moslim bent en ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat je het wel bent. Ik zei: op zo'n manier straal je het niet uit. Das nog iets anders  :knipoog: .

Bovendien denk ik dat je van kop nog staart weet, want ik epileer mijn wenkbrauwen wel. Duhuuuss...lees de thread nog eens een keertje door wil je.

En ja: als jij wudu opnieuw wil uitvinden, is je eigen zaak. Maar voor zover ik mij herinner is het steeds drie rechts en drie links en als je islamitische opvoedkunde geeft is het toch vreemd dat je dat dan niet weet.

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Ik heb nooit gezegd dat jij geen moslim bent en ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat je het wel bent. Ik zei: op zo'n manier straal je het niet uit. Das nog iets anders .
> 
> Bovendien denk ik dat je van kop nog staart weet, want ik epileer mijn wenkbrauwen wel. Duhuuuss...lees de thread nog eens een keertje door wil je.
> 
> En ja: als jij wudu opnieuw wil uitvinden, is je eigen zaak. Maar voor zover ik mij herinner is het steeds drie rechts en drie links en als je islamitische opvoedkunde geeft is het toch vreemd dat je dat dan niet weet.*


Met andere woorden islam wanneer het je uitkomt.. zo ken ik wel meer van...

heb jij ook een rijbewijs of is het haram, want voor hetzelfde gelkd sta je met pech en komt een man je helpen!!

----------


## Afrux

Of ben jij zo eentje die een hoofdoek draagt op een manier die ze het doen in Iran en marokko niet kennen. Maar daarnaast je wenkbrauwen epileert en twee ton make up draagt en strakke kelding. Die tegenstelling (vrouwen zonder identiteit noem ik ze) kom heel vaak tegen...

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Met andere woorden islam wanneer het je uitkomt.. zo ken ik wel meer van...
> 
> heb jij ook een rijbewijs of is het haram, want voor hetzelfde gelkd sta je met pech en komt een man je helpen!!*


Wel, neen ik heb geen rijbewijs. Ik voel momenteel geen behoefte aan autorijden. Ik ga veelal met het openbaar vervoer. Maar volgend jaar, als ik begin te werken inchalah, koop ik een fiets. Eerlijk gezegd interesseren auto's me weinig, het enige waar ik voor wil leren rijden zijn noodgevallen. Weet je wel: Je wordt achtervolgd en vindt godzijdank een auto...met sleutels er nog op...maar je kan niet rijden!!!

Dat zou wel het ergste zijn, dus als ik het ooit leer is het enkel voor noodgevallen...dat is de motivatie.

Als ik met pech sta, zal mijn man me met plezier komen helpen, hij is immers mecanicien.

Ik draag (nog) geen hoofddoek. Heb er wat moeilijkheden mee, eerlijk gezegd. Vooral hier in Antwerpen durven ze nogal es heel gemeen doen tegen je. Ik heb het wel een keertje geprobeerd, 6 maanden en toen niet meer. Was een hele deprimerende periode voor mij, ik voelde me er niet gelukkiger door. Nu zit mijn moeder me te zeggen dat ik vast zal branden voor die daad. We zien wel hoe de dingen zich ontwikkelen.

Ivm make-up...vroeger was dat inderdaad het geval: 2 ton make-up zoals je zegt, 2 lagen fond-de-teint, mascara, eye-liner, kohllijntje, oogschaduw, blush, afdekkende poeder, lippotlood en gloss. En dit begon eigenlijk heel onschuldig: ik had namelijk last van acn en toen was ik fond-de-teint beginnen gebruiken, en daaruit volgde dus de rest. Op een bepaald moment besefte ik dat ik hartstikke afhankelijk geworden was van die troep. Ik kon mezelf niet aanzien zonder make-up, dan vond ik mezelf het lelijkste wezen op aarde.

Ik heb dit geleidelijk aan afgebouwd omdat het geen leven is, je kan niet buiten of moet je de hele sessie doen. Dus nu leef ik onafhankelijk van make-up, en als ik het al eens op doe, ben ik de baas.

Waar ik wel heel veel aandacht aan besteed nu is lichaamsverzorging. Dus gewoon huidverzorging (peeling, lotion) en ook haarverzorging. 
Is misschien een compensatie, ik weet het niet, ik zie het als een verplichting, ik hou van mijn lichaam, nu meer dan ooit en ook: niemand hoeft het te weten, buiten mijn echtgenoot, want het resultaat blijft onder mijn kleren zitten (in tegenstelling tot de make-up), met uitzondering van de haarverzorging dan, alhoewel: ik doe mijn haar nooit los, dan kan je ook niet goed zien hoe glanzend en zacht het wel niet is en dat hoeft voor mij ook niet. Als ik het weet en mijn man weet het, dan is dat voldoende.

----------


## kultoom

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Wel, neen ik heb geen rijbewijs. Ik voel momenteel geen behoefte aan autorijden. Ik ga veelal met het openbaar vervoer. Maar volgend jaar, als ik begin te werken inchalah, koop ik een fiets. Eerlijk gezegd interesseren auto's me weinig, het enige waar ik voor wil leren rijden zijn noodgevallen. Weet je wel: Je wordt achtervolgd en vindt godzijdank een auto...met sleutels er nog op...maar je kan niet rijden!!!
> 
> Dat zou wel het ergste zijn, dus als ik het ooit leer is het enkel voor noodgevallen...dat is de motivatie.
> 
> Als ik met pech sta, zal mijn man me met plezier komen helpen, hij is immers mecanicien.
> 
> Ik draag (nog) geen hoofddoek. Heb er wat moeilijkheden mee, eerlijk gezegd. Vooral hier in Antwerpen durven ze nogal es heel gemeen doen tegen je. Ik heb het wel een keertje geprobeerd, 6 maanden en toen niet meer. Was een hele deprimerende periode voor mij, ik voelde me er niet gelukkiger door. Nu zit mijn moeder me te zeggen dat ik vast zal branden voor die daad. We zien wel hoe de dingen zich ontwikkelen.
> 
> ...


He He,we zijn een keer eerlijk.Hier hou ik nu van...open discussies.Ik kan je heel goed begrijpen wat je bedoelt hoe de meeste reageren,en dat sommige daar niet gelukkig mee zijn.Ik vind dat ieder voor zichzelf moet beslissen hoe hij of zij leeft.Ik kan er wel iets van zeggen,meestal doe ik dat maar een keer(met vriendinnen ofzo) uiteindelijk bepaald degene zelf wat ze doet.Dreigen met verhalen over het vuur heeft eigenlijk helemaal geen zin.Lelijke wezens bestaan niet op aarde,iedereen is hetzelfde...De een heeft een mooiere verpakking als de ander,maar uiteindelijk gaat het toch om wat er in het hart zit....Dat is het allerbelangrijkste.
En wat betreft autorijden,beter met de fiets toch> Ook voor het milieu...Ik pak de auto alleen in noodgevallen,en tijdens werk.Met mijn kids gaan we meestal op de fiets.Ik ben hier niet op de site om vijanden te maken.Laat Allah swt ons daarvoor behoeden.En gewoon netjes blijven....

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *He He,we zijn een keer eerlijk.Hier hou ik nu van...open discussies.Ik kan je heel goed begrijpen wat je bedoelt hoe de meeste reageren,en dat sommige daar niet gelukkig mee zijn.Ik vind dat ieder voor zichzelf moet beslissen hoe hij of zij leeft.Ik kan er wel iets van zeggen,meestal doe ik dat maar een keer(met vriendinnen ofzo) uiteindelijk bepaald degene zelf wat ze doet.Dreigen met verhalen over het vuur heeft eigenlijk helemaal geen zin.Lelijke wezens bestaan niet op aarde,iedereen is hetzelfde...De een heeft een mooiere verpakking als de ander,maar uiteindelijk gaat het toch om wat er in het hart zit....Dat is het allerbelangrijkste.
> En wat betreft autorijden,beter met de fiets toch> Ook voor het milieu...Ik pak de auto alleen in noodgevallen,en tijdens werk.Met mijn kids gaan we meestal op de fiets.Ik ben hier niet op de site om vijanden te maken.Laat Allah swt ons daarvoor behoeden.En gewoon netjes blijven....*


Emin, maar soms moet je een beetje harder roepen toch omdat de ander het niet goed hoort  :knipoog:

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden zijn ook interessant voor anderen, zodat het antwoord dan ook op dit forum komt.
> 
> Vraag: 
> Mag je je wenkbrauwen epileren?
> 
> Antwoord: 
> Er bestaan hele verhandelingen over het gebruik van poeder, crme, maskara, etc. Zelfs redelijk conservatieve geleerden staan dit toe omdat het behoort tot de vrouwelijke schoonheid. Zoals aan vrouwen zijde en goud is toegestaan en aan mannen niet. Meestal wordt eraan toegevoegd dat vrouwen zich alleen voor hun eigen man mogen opmaken.
> Een belangrijke reden om het epileren van wenkbrauwen te verbieden was omdat het een gewoonte was van prostituees en dat vrouwen zich niet mooi moesten maken voor andere mannen. Waarop al meteen de vraag volgde: en als zij het alleen voor haar eigen man doet? Op dit moment doet de gemiddelde deugdzame huisvrouw dingen met haar uiterlijk waarvan de prostituee van veertien eeuwen geleden niet zou hebben durven dromen. 
> ...


U bent gek.

----------


## David

Ik begrijp uit deze discussie dat mannen hun wenkbrauwen dus wel mogen epileren, aangezien al die verboden alleen over vrouwen praten. Of vergis ik me?

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Er zijn beter teksten die ik graag lees. Aan dit soort onzin dat geen invloed heeft op je moslim zijn besteed ik geen tijd.
> 
> Er zijn belangrijke dingen in het leven, maar ik merk steeds dat moslims zich bezig houden met dit soort onzin en belangrijke dingen vergeten.
> 
> Je moet de teksten niet letterlijk gaan opvatten, die zijn geschreven 1400 jaar geleden. Van bommel beweert iets anders, wie heeft gelijk? 
> 
> Nog maals een tatoage maakt geen slechte moslim van je, je daden bepalen de mate van je islam.*


Je hebt helemaal gelijk Afrux. Wat is DIT nou weer voor een onderwerp?

Aan Van Bommel: ook al heb je goede intenties, maar in werkelijkheid zit je de boel op te stoken.

Zijn we weer bezig met epileren ene hoofddoekjes ene korte broekpijpen???  :Confused:   :Mad:  

Ten allereerste, ik zal jullie eens wat vertellen na al die jaren lang om gezeik aan te moeten horen via de media in wat voor vorm dan ook: het allerslechtste wat een mens kan doen is om Allah te vergeten in zijn dagelijkse leven en voor die reden stelde Allah de gebeden in, zodat wij aan Hem blijven denken in onze dagelijkse leven. Van denken naar voelen naar houden van, weet je wel.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ten tweede, waarom komt men nou niet eens een keertje met de heilige Qor'an plus wat gezonde verstand??  :Confused:  Dit inplaats met hadithen die welbekend zijn dat sommige gezegdes daadwerkelijk van Profeet Mohammed (v.z.m.h.) zijn en andere gezegdes gewoon nep zijn voor politieke/culturele redenen in vroegere tijden.

Dus, mijn advies aan mijn mede-moslims is: beleef de Islam op een relaxte manier en richt je vooral op Allah, want weet dat op de Dag Des Oordeels er moslims zullen zijn en die zeggen dat ze dit en dat voor Allah hebben gedaan zoals: de gebeden, vasten en zelfs dat ze de 'sunnah' op de top hebben gehouden, maar Allah laat ze door de engelen de hel in gooien, want ze hebben gelogen, niet n van die handelingen waren verricht om van Allah te houden maar juist om heel andere egostische redenen.

Beste mensen, ma salama!

P.S. Blijf aan Allah denken en gebruik je gezond verstand. Of niet soms?

----------


## Ghiezzoe

ehh, volgens mij worden de mannen die op vrouwen lijken vervloekt.
Dus epileer vooral ook nog je wenkbrauwen..

Narrated Ibn 'Abbas

The Prophet cursed the effeminate men and those women who assume the similitude (manners) of men. He also said, "Turn them out of your houses." He turned such-and-such person out, and 'Umar also turned outsuch-and-such person.






> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Ik begrijp uit deze discussie dat mannen hun wenkbrauwen dus wel mogen epileren, aangezien al die verboden alleen over vrouwen praten. Of vergis ik me?*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *ehh, volgens mij worden de mannen die op vrouwen lijken vervloekt.
> Dus epileer vooral ook nog je wenkbrauwen..
> 
> Narrated Ibn 'Abbas
> 
> The Prophet cursed the effeminate men and those women who assume the similitude (manners) of men. He also said, "Turn them out of your houses." He turned such-and-such person out, and 'Umar also turned outsuch-and-such person.*


Dit bedoel ik nou. Komt er weer eentje aan met de hadith.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Dit was toch jouw uitspraak:

_Blijf aan Allah denken en gebruik je gezond verstand. Of niet soms?_ 

Of zijn Hadieth voorbehouden aan een elite?

Dussss...........

Salaam






> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Dit bedoel ik nou. Komt er weer eentje aan met de hadith.*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Dit was toch jouw uitspraak:
> 
> Blijf aan Allah denken en gebruik je gezond verstand. Of niet soms? 
> 
> Of zijn Hadieth voorbehouden aan een elite?
> 
> Dussss...........
> 
> Salaam*


Ja, maar dan heb je niet alles gelezen, want ik vertelde ook dat sommige hadithen origineel zijn en andere hadithen gewoon nep. En hoe weet jij nou welke hadith origineel is en welke nep?? Dat weet je niet, tenzij je gaat gokken.

En ik zou graag wat meer mensen willen zien die hun gezonde verstand gebruiken juist wat met de heilige Qor'an betreft. Dat is wat ik nou vertelde en andere dingen.

En of hadithen voorbehouden zijn aan een elite. Sorry, maar welke elite bedoel je nou? Dat slaat nergens op, want volgens mij heb je dat in jouw woede getypt en door jouw woede kon je niet zo goed denken.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Ik probeer nooit iets te typen met Hadieth of koran erin als ik woede voel/in mij heb. Hadieths uit SAHIH Al-Bukhari zijn gewoon Sahih (en dus origineel). En geloof me over David staat al genoeg in de Koran aangezien hij praktiserend Homo is (dit heeft hij zelf gezegd en is dus niet mijn stempel of scheld woord of zo...) .

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...o&pagenumber=8

Nu wil hij ook insinueren dat je als man in de Islam je wenkbrauwen mag epileren....

Nogmaals ik ben niet boos hoogstens verwonderd over sommigen hun gedachten gang.




> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Ja, maar dan heb je niet alles gelezen, want ik vertelde ook dat sommige hadithen origineel zijn en andere hadithen gewoon nep. En hoe weet jij nou welke hadith origineel is en welke nep?? Dat weet je niet, tenzij je gaat gokken.
> 
> En ik zou graag wat meer mensen willen zien die hun gezonde verstand gebruiken juist wat met de heilige Qor'an betreft. Dat is wat ik nou vertelde en andere dingen.
> 
> En of hadithen voorbehouden zijn aan een elite. Sorry, maar welke elite bedoel je nou? Dat slaat nergens op, want volgens mij heb je dat in jouw woede getypt en door jouw woede kon je niet zo goed denken.*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Ik probeer nooit iets te typen met Hadieth of koran erin als ik woede voel/in mij heb. Hadieths uit SAHIH Al-Bukhari zijn gewoon Sahih (en dus origineel). En geloof me over David staat al genoeg in de Koran aangezien hij praktiserend Homo is (dit heeft hij zelf gezegd en is dus niet mijn stempel of scheld woord of zo...) .
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...o&pagenumber=8
> 
> Nu wil hij ook insinueren dat je als man in de Islam je wenkbrauwen mag epileren....
> 
> Nogmaals ik ben niet boos hoogstens verwonderd over sommigen hun gedachten gang.*


Wat probeer je te zeggen, kan je a.u.b. jouw text minder chaotisch opstellen, zodat ik kan begrijpen wat je nou precies mij probeert te vertellen. Dank je wel.

Ma salamaa

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Sorry als ik niet duidelijk ben.. Als je iets wilt weten stel je vragen maar...
Wat ik probeer te zeggen? kijk:

*een van mijn vorige reacties was gericht aan David, omdat hij het volgende zei* :

_quote: Geplaatst door David 
Ik begrijp uit deze discussie dat mannen hun wenkbrauwen dus wel mogen epileren, aangezien al die verboden alleen over vrouwen praten. Of vergis ik me?_ 


* toen antwoorde ik:* 
_ehh, volgens mij worden de mannen die op vrouwen lijken vervloekt.
Dus epileer vooral ook nog je wenkbrauwen..

Narrated Ibn 'Abbas

The Prophet cursed the effeminate men and those women who assume the similitude (manners) of men. He also said, "Turn them out of your houses." He turned such-and-such person out, and 'Umar also turned outsuch-and-such person._ 

*Toen zei jij:* 

_Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid 
Dit bedoel ik nou. Komt er weer eentje aan met de hadith._  

*KIJK en daar ging je de "fout" in door te reageren op mij terwijl je niet wist waarom ik reageerde (op David dus)..* 

*Vervolgens reageerde Ik op jouw en jij weer op mij en mijn LAATSTE bericht is gewoon een antwoord op jouw laatste vraag namelijk:* 

_Ja, maar dan heb je niet alles gelezen, want ik vertelde ook dat sommige hadithen origineel zijn en andere hadithen gewoon nep. En hoe weet jij nou welke hadith origineel is en welke nep?? Dat weet je niet, tenzij je gaat gokken._  

*Ik zeg je dus dat als een Hadieth Sahih (=waar,correct) is bevonden door Al-Bukhari dan is ie niet nep!.* 

*De rest van het verhaal geeft aan waarom ik op David reageer als hij zegt dat hij uit de discussies afleidt dat mannen hun wenkbrauen wel mogen epileren aangezien de verboden (in Hadieth) alleen over vrouwen gaan...

Zo duidelijker?

Salaam* 



> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Wat probeer je te zeggen hiero, kan je a.u.b. jouw text minder chaotisch opstellen, zodat ik begrijp wat je nou precies mij probeert te vertellen. Dank je wel.*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Sorry als ik niet duidelijk ben.. Als je iets wilt weten stel je vragen maar...
> Wat ik probeer te zeggen? kijk:
> 
> een van mijn vorige reacties was gericht aan David, omdat hij het volgende zei :
> 
> quote: Geplaatst door David 
> Ik begrijp uit deze discussie dat mannen hun wenkbrauwen dus wel mogen epileren, aangezien al die verboden alleen over vrouwen praten. Of vergis ik me? 
> 
> ...


Dank je wel voor je uitleg die nu te begrijpen is. Ik vroeg om verduidelijking, omdat het leek alsof je profeet David (v.z.m.h.) voor een homo uitmaakte.

En over hadithen en zo gesproken, waarom gebruik je nou de hadith als jouw basis van jouw denken? Is de heilige Qor'an niet de enige echte basis voor een moslim? Kijk, ook al heb je gelijk of niet wat homo's betreffend of over wat dan ook.. je gebruikt texten die bekend staan als twijfelachtig. Zelfs al-Bukhari was maar een mens en kon een tuintje omgeleid worden ook al had ie een strenge selectie procedure wat met verhaaltjes vertellers betreft.

Dus als je over de Islam wilt praten dan wil ik graag de heilige Qur'an zien met uitleg vanuit jouw eigen gezond verstand en niet vanuit texten die zelfs door David de homo in twijfel kan worden gesteld.

Altijd weer worden de hadithen voorgeschoteld, daarom zei ik zoiets van: daar heb je weer eentje.

Ma salamaa.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Ik had al het idee dat we lang elkaar heen praatten.. Gelukkig, alles is rechtgekomen. Ik zou nooit een Profeet met iets dergelijks associeren.
Even terugkomend op je vraag : "Is de heilige Qor'an niet de enige echte basis voor een moslim?" dan kan ik geen nee zeggen. ECHTER, hoe zie je dan de rol van de Profeten vzmh hierin?. Even specifiek over de Profeet Mohammad vzmh, hij heeft de Koran nedergezonden gekregen en dan? had hij geen functie verder behalve het verkondigen van de boodschap?. Ik zie het zo: het leven van onze Profeet vzmh geeft de beste manier aan waarop wij als moslim zouden kunnen leven. Wat hij op dagelijks niveau deed, zei , afraadde, verbood danwel goedkeurde geeft de invullig van de Koran in het dagelijkse bestaan van een Moslim. Deze levenswijze is opgeschreven in de Ahadieth. Er zijn een aantal vrome geleerden (o.a. Bukhari en Muslim) die hebben gekeken naar de Ahadieth of deze betrouwbaar zijn en getoetst (en dat was echt geen lichte taak). Deze heten Sahih en zijn dus betrouwbaar. 

_Dus als je over de Islam wilt praten dan wil ik graag de heilige Qur'an zien met uitleg vanuit jouw eigen gezond verstand en niet vanuit texten die zelfs door David de homo in twijfel kan worden gesteld._ 

Hierin heb je deels gelijk... Je moet TER ALLER TIJDE in mijn ogen je gezond verstand blijven gebruiken. Maar het feit dat iemand de Hadieth of zelf de Koran in twijfel trekt zal mij niet kunnen deren.Vanwege het geloof in Allah word je tegenwoordig ook al door menigen om bespot.
Geloof blijft uiteindelijk iets van het hart en niet iets van het verstand. 
Mijn advies aan jouw is: 
kijk naar de Hadieth en beoordeel met je verstand maar ook met je hart of het iets is dat naar het goede leidt of naar het kwade en toets het aan wat in de Koran staat.

Salamoen alaika wa rahmatoe Allahi wa Barakatoeh.




> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Dank je wel voor je uitleg die nu te begrijpen is. Ik vroeg om verduidelijking, omdat het leek alsof je profeet David (v.z.m.h.) voor een homo uitmaakte.
> 
> En over hadithen en zo gesproken, waarom gebruik je nou de hadith als jouw basis van jouw denken? Is de heilige Qor'an niet de enige echte basis voor een moslim? Kijk, ook al heb je gelijk of niet wat homo's betreffend of over wat dan ook.. je gebruikt texten die bekend staan als twijfelachtig. Zelfs al-Bukhari was maar een mens en kon een tuintje omgeleid worden ook al had ie een strenge selectie procedure wat met verhaaltjes vertellers betreft.
> 
> Dus als je over de Islam wilt praten dan wil ik graag de heilige Qur'an zien met uitleg vanuit jouw eigen gezond verstand en niet vanuit texten die zelfs door David de homo in twijfel kan worden gesteld.
> 
> Altijd weer worden de hadithen voorgeschoteld, daarom zei ik zoiets van: daar heb je weer eentje.
> 
> Ma salamaa.*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

Je begrijpt de inhoud van mijn texten niet, want dat vergt heel veel (levens)ervaring.. maakt niet uit.

AsSalam alaikoem.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

:oog:  veel levenservaring? hoe oud ben je dan al niet?...
en hoe oud denk je dat ik wel niet ben???  :verward:  
Probeer het eens uit te leggen op mijn niveau dan...




> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Je begrijpt de inhoud van mijn texten niet, want dat vergt heel veel (levens)ervaring.. maakt niet uit.
> 
> AsSalam alaikoem.*

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> * veel levenservaring? hoe oud ben je dan al niet?...
> en hoe oud denk je dat ik wel niet ben???  
> Probeer het eens uit te leggen op mijn niveau dan...*



Laat maar Ghiezzoe, peace man  :blowen:  

Aan Van Bommel: Zeggu, waar ben je beste imam? Je begint met een onderwerp en je laat mensen met elkaar rollebollen, maar zelf zeg je helemaal niks. Hit and run heet zoiets. :stomp:

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> * veel levenservaring?*



Hey Miss Levenservaring!

Vreemde reactie. Waarom zou een man die een paar wild gegroeide wenkbrauwharen verwijderd meteen op een vrouw lijken? Daar is volgens mijn bescheiden mening heel wat meer voor nodig. Tamelijk ingrijpende operaties zelfs. 

Mijns inziens is het netjes bijhouden van je wenkbrauwen net zoiets als reglematig je hoofdharen laten knippen, je neusharen knippen, scheren, en tandenpoetsen. Ik kan me zelfs herrinneren dat het oude mannetje die herenkapper was in het dorpje waar ik geboren ben, bij de oude heertjes die hun haren lieten knippen, ook altijd even de borstels boven hun ogen bijknipte en de losse haren om hun wenkbrauwen heen razendsnel verwijderde met een pincetje. daarna waren die mannetjes weer helemaal het "heertje". de pet ging op, de pijp in de mond en ze gingen weer kaarten.

Waren dat ook wijven?

----------


## Ghiezzoe

_Gedraag je. Kan me niet herinneren dat David je ooit op de tenen getrapt heeft, dus dat ook niet bij hem [-Al3-]_ 




> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Hey Miss Levenservaring!
> 
> Vreemde reactie. Waarom zou een man die een paar wild gegroeide wenkbrauwharen verwijderd meteen op een vrouw lijken? Daar is volgens mijn bescheiden mening heel wat meer voor nodig. Tamelijk ingrijpende operaties zelfs. 
> 
> Mijns inziens is het netjes bijhouden van je wenkbrauwen net zoiets als reglematig je hoofdharen laten knippen, je neusharen knippen, scheren, en tandenpoetsen. Ik kan me zelfs herrinneren dat het oude mannetje die herenkapper was in het dorpje waar ik geboren ben, bij de oude heertjes die hun haren lieten knippen, ook altijd even de borstels boven hun ogen bijknipte en de losse haren om hun wenkbrauwen heen razendsnel verwijderde met een pincetje. daarna waren die mannetjes weer helemaal het "heertje". de pet ging op, de pijp in de mond en ze gingen weer kaarten.
> 
> Waren dat ook wijven?*

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Hoe komt het toch dat ik telkens voor een man word gezien?? Ik zie er toch echt uit als een Jonge meid met lang haar  :ego:  . Blijkbaar is er iets met mijn woorden/taalgebuik?.

even terzijde "van Bommel reageert niet in publieke sfeer" je kunt alleen per PM met hem communiceren...




> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> *Laat maar Ghiezzoe, peace man  
> 
> Aan Van Bommel: Zeggu, waar ben je beste imam? Je begint met een onderwerp en je laat mensen met elkaar rollebollen, maar zelf zeg je helemaal niks. Hit and run heet zoiets.*

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Nee! maar jij dan hoogst waarschijnlijk wel! *


Hoe kom je tot die conclusie?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Hoe komt het toch dat ik telkens voor een man word gezien??*



Misschien omdat je zelf nogal snel bent om mensen aan te zien voor iemand van het andere geslacht?

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> even terzijde "van Bommel reageert niet in publieke sfeer" je kunt alleen per PM met hem communiceren... [/B]


Zijne majesteit Van Bommel begint met een onderwerp en daarna kan het hem helemaal niks schelen.. sorry hoor maar ik vind hem het helemaal niet waard om effe priv met hem te e-mailen.

peace vrouw.  :blowen:

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Dat slaat als een tang op een varken...Wanneer heb ik iemand voor een ander geslacht aangezien?
Je kon de grap blijkbaar niet waarderen (gezien mijn strafpunten)... Maakt niet uit, zolang ik de humor er maar van inzie mister D.




> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Misschien omdat je zelf nogal snel bent om mensen aan te zien voor iemand van het andere geslacht?*

----------


## Ghiezzoe

:Wink:

----------


## 3musketierslady

Ik kan nog steeds niet begrijpen dat er nu nog steeds mensen zijn die onwetend zijn..

Mijn zuster in de islam (kultoom) heeft gelijk het is haram om te epileren en degene die zich laat epileren en degen die tatoeert en zich laat tatoeeren en degene die vals haar zet en die het laat zetten...

En Ins,
Wie zegt dat het geeen kwaad kan, zal ik je eens zeggen hoe al deze ellende op de wereld terecht is gekomen. 
Doordat mensen allah ontrouw zijn en doen wat hun verbied is o.a. roken drinken en meisjes gebruiken, vreemd gaan etc..
hebzucht neemt toe, omdat je geen remmen meer hebt als je niemand trouw bent...

Vroeger tatoeerden berberse vrouwen zich omdat ze het niet wisten, heel veel daarvan hebben spijt..

WAnt of je nou iemand pijn doet of niet het mag gewoon niet en zal ik je een reden geven waarom?

God heeft ons dit lichaam als een lening gegeven, je moet het zo heel mogelijk laten.
DAt betekent je moet blij zijn hoe je geboren bent. zonder te epileren en andere dingen te doen..

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *God heeft ons dit lichaam als een lening gegeven, je moet het zo heel mogelijk laten. Dat betekent je moet blij zijn hoe je geboren bent. zonder te epileren en andere dingen te doen..*


Je lichaam heel laten, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, en ook een groot voorstander van. Maar wat ik niet begrijp is dat een paar haren verwijderen een zonde zou zijn, terwijl het besnijden van mannen, dus een stukje huid weghalen, dan juist weer moet. Let wel: ik zeg niet dat ik er tgen ben, ik zeg alleen dat ik het niet begrijp. En je hoofdharen? Mag je die wel knippen? Of moet je die ook "heel" laten? En je neusharen? Haren die uit je oren gaan groeien als je oud bent? een dikke zwarte haar die uit een wratje op je kin groeit? Mag je die wel weghalen of moet je dat ook "heel" laten?

Nogmaals: ik bedoel dit niet als kritiek, of als spot, ik begrijp er gewoon cht helemaal niks van. Kan iemand met meer verstand van de voorschriften me dit uitleggen?

----------


## 3musketierslady

Oke ik zal je het uitleggen, haren van je gezicht, nu heb ik het over de vrouw... mag haar uit haar neus en oor en snor en kin mag allemaal..

Een man kan ook haren uiit de wrat halen en snor ook en oren ook..

Je mag je haar wel knippen.. maar waarom epileren een zonde is omdat je dan niet tevreden bent hoe god je hebt geschapen en ga je alles aan jezelf lopen veranderen..

en epileren maakt je mooier dat is een feit...

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *Oke ik zal je het uitleggen, haren van je gezicht, nu heb ik het over de vrouw... mag haar uit haar neus en oor en snor en kin mag allemaal..
> 
> Een man kan ook haren uiit de wrat halen en snor ook en oren ook..
> 
> Je mag je haar wel knippen.. maar waarom epileren een zonde is omdat je dan niet tevreden bent hoe god je hebt geschapen en ga je alles aan jezelf lopen veranderen..
> 
> en epileren maakt je mooier dat is een feit...*



Okay, duidelijk. Dank je wel voor je uitleg. Rest me nog n vraag (Sorry dat ik maar doorga, maar ik probeer het cht te begrijpen): geldt dat ook voor het epileren van bijvoorbeeld kolossale haren die net buiten je wenkbrauwen vallen, of bijvoorbeeld wenkbrauwharen die doorgroeien tot op het bewegende deel van je oogleden, dus echt haren waar je last van hebt? Of geldt het alleen als je om mooier te lijken de vorm helemaal gaat veranderen (wat ik trouwens ook meestal geen gezicht vind, maar dat terzijde)?

----------


## maroc_1985

Volgens mij mag je alles weg halen wat je op een man doet lijken of heb ik dat fout ik vin zelf wees blij met wat juh hebt wat klagen we nog over wenkbrauwen het ghaat op het innerlijk sgatten kom op als iemand juh beoordeeld op je wenkbrauwen is dat wel heel zielig dus ik doe ook niet echt veel aan mijn wenkbrauwen

Beslama dushIs

----------


## maroc_1985

Maarjaa sommige mensen zeggen dan dat is persoonlijke verzorging maar ja kom op mensen het is gewoon haram we gaan toch niet iets veranderen wat allah(swt) ons heeft gegeven en sommige lui hebben nu ook gewoon 2 streepjes haar wat dus echt niet staat ik zeg maar houd het bij puur natuur

----------


## miss tisso

volgens de islam mag je je wenkbrauwen niet epileren
ik weet wel dan als je dood gaat ervoor wordt gestraft op deze manier:
je wordt bij je wenkbrauwen aan iets vastgehouden .
en je houdt je alleen vast met je wenkbrauwen(wat pijnlijk lijkt)
van een grote hoogte ( zo wordt je gehangen)
het klinkt raar maar dat had ik van mijn moskee leraar(vroeger) gehoord

----------


## koeraicha

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Je lichaam heel laten, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, en ook een groot voorstander van. Maar wat ik niet begrijp is dat een paar haren verwijderen een zonde zou zijn, terwijl het besnijden van mannen, dus een stukje huid weghalen, dan juist weer moet. Let wel: ik zeg niet dat ik er tgen ben, ik zeg alleen dat ik het niet begrijp. En je hoofdharen? Mag je die wel knippen? Of moet je die ook "heel" laten? En je neusharen? Haren die uit je oren gaan groeien als je oud bent? een dikke zwarte haar die uit een wratje op je kin groeit? Mag je die wel weghalen of moet je dat ook "heel" laten?
> 
> Nogmaals: ik bedoel dit niet als kritiek, of als spot, ik begrijp er gewoon cht helemaal niks van. Kan iemand met meer verstand van de voorschriften me dit uitleggen?*


Lieve david, je begrijpt het verkeerd..Of het wordt verkeerd uitgelegd, kan ook..
Tuurlijk is het belachelijk dat een paar haren verwijderen de doorslag zouden zijn voor oordeel over de goedheid van een mens, maar daar gaat het niet om.Als goede moslim streeft je een bepaalde levenswijze na, deze leefwijze wordt door middel van koran ingeleid. Nou is het zo, dat er lang lang geleden een trend is ingezet, namelijk het epileren van wenkbrauwen en bijtekenen met potlood, deze trend staat beschreven in de koran als trend die door prostituees is ingevoerd. Ze epileerde hun wenkbrauwen zodat de mannen wisten wie hoer was en wie niet. Vandaar dat de moslima"s dit verachtte en de profeet dit verbiedde.Dus het gaat niet om slechts het epileren van een paar haartjes maar om de intentie die erbij hoort. Netals skinheads, dat gedrag is ook niet zo maar het verwijderen van haar.
Nou, is de vraag in hoeverre kun je die regel in deze tijd nog toepassen en naleven?Het is wel zo dat nog steeds de vrouw door te epileren in bepaalde vorm een modebeeld nastreeft, want anders had je niet dat ze elkaar allemaal na apen zonder echte reden, kun jij wel een reden bedenken?Of zouden ze het allemaal gewoon persoonlijk mooi vinden?IK denk toch dat het nog steeds een soort van trend is, maar met andere reden dan vroeger.
En een andere reden om niet te epileren is dat in de islam, de mens wordt opgedragen trots te zijn op zn lichaam en zijn lichaam ten zeerste te eerbiedigen. Daarom moet je je lichaam in de natuurlijke vorm accepteren, mits je geen afwijking of iets hebt. Dus stel je hebt last van overbeharing of wenkbrauwen die helemaal uit de toom groeien dan zou je kunnen epileren. Maar waarom zou je epileren als je normale, natuurlijke gevormde wenkbrauwen hebt, waarom zou je tegen de natuurvorm in willen gaan?

Ik vind het persoonlijk heel lelijk als een vrouw haar wenkbrauwen helemaal epileert en bij sommige vind ik weer dat het echt gedaan moet worden. Het is maar dat je het natuurlijk houd en niet dat stomme modebeeld redenloos navolgt.

Hoop dat mn mening duidelijlk is,
groetjes

----------


## 3musketierslady

In de hadith van de profeet werd gezegd dat als je last hebt van overharing, of ze zijn te lang of te dik of geplakt..
dan mag je een paar haar verwijderen of eventueel er van af knippen tot het er normaal uit ziet..
Dat geldt ook voor als je er last van hebt. Dan mag je het ook verwijderen.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door koeraicha_ 
> *Lieve david, je begrijpt het verkeerd..Of het wordt verkeerd uitgelegd, kan ook.......
> 
> Hoop dat mn mening duidelijlk is,
> groetjes*



Volkomen duidelijk, dank je wel! Nu snap ik het.

----------


## koeraicha

Now, I told you why!
Hahha, blij dat j het snapt!

groetjes  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ||Noah2

hoewel het klopt dat het aangesneden onderwerp een belangrijkheid is toegeworpen wat het helemaal niet verdient, verbaas ik me over het feit dat er een paar mensen zijn die de volgende dingen noteren:

"waarom zou een tatoeage verboden moeten zijn, ik moet eerst de reden waarom en dan pas...!"

"de koran moet genoeg zijn, waar heeft een moslim de ahadieth voor nodig?"

deze personen zijn onwetend te noemen.

1 ze praten over rationeel verstand, terwijl zij zulks schijnen te missen
2 ze praten over religie alsof godsdienst iets wetenschappelijks is
3 ze pretenderen de koran te volgen, terwijl zij tegelijkertijd dit heilige boek tegenspreken, o.a. door de ahadieth te verwerpen dan wel te ontkennen!

ik heb voorlopig 2 adviezen:

* verdiep je eens in je geloof
* maak ruimte voor raadgevers



verder moet je de teksten van van bommel zien als een gequote stuk van een krant of iets dergelijks, dus je kunt gewoon zijn teksten eventueel weerleggen, maar je hoeft echt niet per se een vraag tot hem te richten
wees er van bewust dat velen lering willen trekken uit informatiebronnen; weet dat van bommel misschien niet beseft wat hij predikt.


mocht 1 van de hierboven geciteerden mijn standpunt niet delen dan verzoek ik deze vriendelijk om zijn optiek met ons te delen...

nouh

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

> _Geplaatst door ||Noah2_ 
> *hoewel het klopt dat het aangesneden onderwerp een belangrijkheid is toegeworpen wat het helemaal niet verdient, verbaas ik me over het feit dat er een paar mensen zijn die de volgende dingen noteren:
> 
> "waarom zou een tatoeage verboden moeten zijn, ik moet eerst de reden waarom en dan pas...!"
> 
> "de koran moet genoeg zijn, waar heeft een moslim de ahadieth voor nodig?"
> 
> deze personen zijn onwetend te noemen.
> 
> ...


Beste Noah2, ik wil alleen op n van jouw opmerkingen reactie geven, dus verwacht niet meer dan dat, dank je wel.

Kijk, het liefst zou ik willen zien dat de hele hadith collectie uit het raam wordt gegooid, want er zitten zoveel neppe teksten in die niet van profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) afkomstig zijn. Maar er zijn wel een paar die wel (via via) van profeet Mohammed (v.z.m.h.) zijn. Dus omwille van die paar originele correcte hadith teksten zeg ik we de hadithen moeten behouden, maar dat we per hadith tekst onze gezonde verstand moeten gaan gebruiken.

Gezonde verstand, zodat we kunnen proberen om de onjuiste teksten van de juiste teksten te onderscheiden.

Dat is alles wat ik beweerd heb en nog steeds beweerd, alleen begrijpen vele mede moslims mij verkeerd.

Assalam aleikoem.

P.S. Maar op nummer n is natuurlijk de heilige Qor'an, dus men zou als eerste naar de heilige Qor'an moeten grijpen en de hadithen als allerlaatste en niet andersom wat meestal gebeurd.

----------


## ||Noah2

> _Geplaatst door KhalidbinWalid_ 
> Beste Noah2, ik wil alleen op n van jouw opmerkingen reactie geven, dus verwacht niet meer dan dat, dank je wel.


dat spreekt voor zich, ik heb 2 regels geciteerd en 1 ervan was jij de oorspronkelijke auteur van, dus nogal wiedes en graag gedaan




> Kijk, het liefst zou ik willen zien dat de hele hadith collectie uit het raam wordt gegooid, want er zitten zoveel neppe teksten in die niet van profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) afkomstig zijn. Maar er zijn wel een paar die wel (via via) van profeet Mohammed (v.z.m.h.) zijn. Dus omwille van die paar originele correcte hadith teksten zeg ik we de hadithen moeten behouden, maar dat we per hadith tekst onze gezonde verstand moeten gaan gebruiken.
> 
> Assalam aleikoem.


voorts wilde ik je vertellen dat je een andere collectie moet bedoelen hierboven, want de huidige collectie bevat reeds geen onjuiste overleveringen (meer)

je dient altijd je gezond verstand te gebruiken; je moet ook zo een geloof bezitten om de geleerden te vertrouwen op hun kennis in plaats van dezen in twijfel te trekken.

wa alaika assalaam,

----------


## KhalidbinWalid

:Smilie:

----------


## selma15

salaam oe al3aikoem

het mag op zich wel maar je moet grenzen kennen als het je uterlijk verpest of als er egt een heel groot haartje zit mag je die best weg halen maar het mag neitjr zover gaan dat het hele dunne lijntjes worden!


wa alaikoem a salaam

----------


## suki

Wat een onzin zeg om over futiliteiten als deze te gaan discusseren. Mijn voorganger heeft gelijk, zijn er geen belangrijkere zaken waar je je aandacht op zou kunnen richten?

Of je nou wenkbrauwen hebt of niet, wat draagt dat bij aan het geluk of ongeluk van een ander?

----------


## AARDIG

Hebben mijn moslim broeders en zusters weleens van lezen gehoord? Ga kennis opdoen, alvorens je hier komt prediken. En terwijl je dat doet, neem een cursus ABN.  :moe:

----------


## AARDIG

Meneer van Bommel. Is er naast uw mening ook een Ayaah of Hadith die hetgeen u predikt ondersteund? Ik onderwerp me aan God niet aan u. U mening is totaal irrelevant en overbodig, wat betreft zaken die betrekking hebben tot de Islam.

----------


## eymens

salam a3likoem
Het plaatsen van een toatage is een daad waarmee je niemand kwaad doet en benadeeld. Het is een passieve daad die geen enkel invloed heeft op de mate van je geloof. Dat mijn moeder het woord overgave in (tifinagh = amazigh schrift), op haar voorhoofd heeft getatoerd en het amazigh letter Z op haar kin, verandert niets aan haar mate van geloof.

De daden waarvoor je beoordeelt wordt, zijn die betrekkeing hebben op anderenzowel de goede dagen (helpen van armen bijvoorbeeld) of slechte daden (stelen bijvoorbeeld).

Waarom is een tatoage verboden?? Die tekst van jou zegt wel dat je vervloekt wordt, maar er staat niet bij waarom!! Ik zou graag een verklaring van je willen hebben.



Salam a3likoem zuster, ik begrijp niet waarom je zo reageert. Als moslim horen wij de koran te volgen en zoals in de koran staat de profeet mohammed, vrede zij met hem. UIt de hadiths die hierboven al zijn vermeld kunnen wij opmaken dat het epileren van je wenkbrauwen haram is en tatoeeren net zo. Mijn moeder heeft als klein meisje ook tatoeages op haar lichaam aangebracht, puur uit onwetendheid.ze heeft daar berouw voor getoond. En de tatoes op haar gezicht heeft ze laten weghalen dmv laseren. 
Het is een verminking, je verminkt je lichaam, je zegt dat we ons niet moeten bezig houden met zulke dingen, maar we moeten ons juist wel bezig houden met zulke dingen. Allah vervloekt de mensen die tatoes aanbrengen en die epileren, jou moeder en tantes die dat hebben gedaan,zullen het hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook hebben gedaan uit onwetendheid, sabhan allah, er werd ze verteld dat ze daarmee herkenbaar zijn als moslims??? Nu is er elhamdolilah kennis, en pas op zuster want het is een zonde als kennis naar je toekomt en je keert er je rug naartoe. Cultuur of wat je ouders of voorouders deden is totaal onbelangrijk en zelfs je vernietiging als het in tegenstrijd is met de koran en de soennah van de profeet saw

De islam is iets moois als we de regels van de soennah volgen, de islam is voor alle tijden. En allah sabhan allah ta3ala weet het beste waarom iets haram of halal is.

Voel je niet aangevallen omdat je naasten tatoes hebben, insjahallah hebben ze daar berouw van.

En ALLAH sat zal hun berouw aanvaarden insjahallah als deze oprecht is.

Al onze handelingen tellen mee, als zelfs je gedachten bepalen of je een goede of slechte moslim bent dan zullen de handelingen zoals epileren toch ook zeker meetellen? 
Wees dus niet koppig, zoek t op, in betrouwbare hadiths en in de koran en je zult je antwoorden vinden insjahallah.
Salam A3likoem

----------


## Oeghty

> Ik neem aan dat er een verklaring is voor iets dat verboden wordt. Je mag geen alcohol drinken omdat het schadelijk is voor de lichaam en geest (al zijn tegenwoordig onderzoeken die juist alcohol als versterker van de geest bestemplen). Maar goed in een dronken bui kan je mensne lastig vallen en rare dingen doen.
> 
> Maar waarom wordt iemand vervloekt als ie een tatoage heeft?


punt 1: alcohol doodt hersencellen en is dus wel schadelijk ik ben verpleegkundige en weet zeg maar alles van de schades die alcohol kan richten (van levercirrose, tot hartkwalen) duss ik weet niet waar jij die onzin vandaan haalt over dat alcohol de geest versterkt... 

punt 2: Mij is altijd verteld dat lezen de helft van je cijfer is en in jouw geval is dit jouw minpunt want je leest niet goed... er is duidelijk gezegd dat vroeger de prostituees hun wenkbrauwen epileerden om zou aantrekkelijker te zijn/worden en zoals je hopelijk wel weet is prostitutie streng verboden in de islam, deze vrouwen worden vervloekt, zo ook de vrouwen die hun voorbeeld volgen dus tegenwoordig zij die epileren.

Ik zit echter nog wel met een vraag die inshaAllah met bron beantwoord kan worden namelijk: hoe zit het met het weghalen van haartjes tussen de wenkbrauwen (dus boven je neus)

wassalamou alaikoum.

ps ik hoop hier niemand mee te kwetsten, met mij comentaar.

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]er is duidelijk gezegd dat vroeger de prostituees hun wenkbrauwen epileerden om zou aantrekkelijker te zijn/worden en zoals je hopelijk wel weet is prostitutie streng verboden in de islam, deze vrouwen worden vervloekt, zo ook de vrouwen die hun voorbeeld volgen dus tegenwoordig zij die epileren.[...]


Prostituees gebruiken ook make up om aantrekkelijker te worden. Ik concludeer daaruit dat make up verboden is voor vrouwen. Hetzelfde geldt voor mooie kleren en uiteindelijk voor alles wat een vrouw aantrekkelijk maakt. Deze redenatie tot het eind volgend komt men op de burka uit. Eindelijk een geldig argument vr de burka.

----------

